# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie's Blanche has died

## Dazzle

Maggie Jones, aka Corrie's Blanche, has died today aged 75 after a long illness  :Sad: 

RIP Maggie, you'll be much missed  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...s-aged-75.html

----------

lizann (03-12-2009)

----------


## Perdita

That is very sad news, I had hoped she would return to Corrie quite soon.

RIP Maggie.  :Crying:

----------


## LostVoodoo

very sad, she'll be very much missed

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8391523.stm

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP such sad news  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

Here are a few of Blanche's best one-liners, courtesy of The Sun:-

On Christmas Day: "This turkey is dry enough to choke a camel."

On Liz McDonald: "Skirt no bigger than a belt, too much eyeliner, and roots as dark as her soul." 

On cafe owner Roy Cropper and his transsexual wife Hayley: "He's a looney and she's a man." 

And on hearing Peter and Leanne want their own bar: "An alcoholic and an arsonist open a bar? Sounds like the start of a joke."

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0YYH3tpGS

----------


## Abbie

omg  :Sad:  thats really sad

RIP

----------


## alan45

Im gutted.

Acid tongued Blanche was one of my favourite characters in Britains Best Soap.

I dont often comment on the death of showbiz folk but Im sure like us all her friends and fellow cast members will be devastated.

Goodbye and God Bless

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actress Maggie Jones, who played Blanche Hunt in the soap, has died in hospital at the age of 75.

A spokeswoman for the ITV show said the star, who had been recovering from an operation in October, had "passed away peacefully" on Wednesday morning. 

William Roache, who plays Ken Barlow, said she was a "brilliant actress" who had an "amazing dry wit". 

She first appeared as Blanche, who is best known for her harsh put-downs and sharp tongue, 35 years ago. 

'Condition deteriorated'

Jones was admitted to hospital for major surgery in October. It is not clear what she was being treated for. 

"Maggie had been making a slow recovery but her condition deteriorated early Wednesday morning and she passed away peacefully in her sleep," the spokeswoman said. 


  I don't think Maggie ever realised how much she was loved not only by everyone on the show but by the millions of Blanche fans out there 

Ken Roache, who plays Ken Barlow 
Roache, who played Blanche's son-in-law, said: "Maggie was a big part of the Barlow family and a brilliant actress. 

"She was a tower of strength, physically frail but mentally strong as an ox and sharp as someone half her age. 

"She had an amazing dry wit and was as funny, if not funnier, than Blanche. We were great crossword partners - we sat through Tracy's trial scenes doing the crossword together." 

He added: "I don't think Maggie ever realised how much she was loved - not only by everyone on the show but by the millions of Blanche fans out there. She will be greatly missed." 

Jones, who won several soap awards, only became a regular cast member in 1999 after numerous occasional appearances as Blanche. 

She also played different characters in the soap on two separate occasions. Her first appearance on the show was as a policewoman in 1961.


Blanche became a regular in the show in 1999 
The soap's executive producer, Kieran Roberts, called Jones a "much-loved colleague and a wonderful actress who turned Blanche into a true Coronation Street icon". 

He added: "She will be hugely missed by Coronation Street's many millions of viewers and by everyone who works on Coronation Street. 

"Our thoughts and prayers go to Maggie's sister, Joan, at this very sad time." 

Jones's agent, Katie Threlfall, said: "Maggie was a rare treasure - incredibly kind, honest and loved by so many. It has been such a privilege to work with her, and we will miss her dearly." 

Jones, a graduate of the Royal Academy of Dramatic Art (Rada), began her career on stage, and had a number of different theatre roles before moving in to television. 

Scriptwriters had written her out of the show while she recovered from her operation. 

But, because the show is filmed six weeks in advance, Jones was still seen on screen until recently. 

In her last ever scene, which was broadcast on 20 November, Blanche got drunk and revealed some home truths at a family gathering. 

Jones was widowed in 1999 after 28 years of marriage, when her husband, John Oliver Stansfield, died aged 72.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Really sad news.  :Sad:  

Will miss Blanche so much in Corrie.  She always made me laugh.

RIP Maggie.

----------


## Bryan

OMG this is the saddest news to hit soap land in years! Blanche was a fan favourite, and Maggie Jones was a comic genius, the way she delivered those lines. She will be a soap icon for many years to come. Blanche will be very sorely missed from the street!  :Sad: 

RIP.  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

sooo sad- best character and actress ever xx

----------


## Perdita

It's such a sad day in soapland.

Earlier this afternoon, Coronation Street announced the sad loss of one of its all-time greatest actresses Maggie Jones.

Apparently, when the news hit the set, there was a huge and spontaneous round of applause which was extremely moving and lasted several minutes.

Her final scenes with the soap aired on Friday, November 20 at 8.30pm.



Here's a look back at some of Blanche's greatest one-liners.

Blanche telling Liz off for leaving her washing drying all over the sitting room:
"Kenneth doesn't want to stare at thongs all day. The man's an intellectual!"

Blanche to Deirdre:
"You need to learn to enjoy other people's misfortune; otherwise, you're going to have a very unhappy old age."

Blanche to Deirdre after turning Ken's proposal down:
"Well if you leave it much longer, he won't be able to get up again!"

Blanche:
"I don't have any truck with tank tops. They're unmanly."

Blanche trying to watch TV while Deirdre and Tracy are gossiping:
"You pick over other people's love lives for your own petty amusement. I wouldn't mind but I can't hear Trisha!"

Blanche:
"I didn't get central heating until I was 52, which is why my skin is like alabaster!"

Blanche to Tracy:
"You look remarkably chipper. Trod on a snail?"

Blanche to Deirdre:
"Good looks are a curse. You and Ken should count yourselves lucky."

Blanche talking to Ross, an alcoholic at Peter's alcohol support group, about Deirdre and Ken:
"Careful, she'll be coming onto you nextâ¦ They're like a pair of swingersâ¦"

Blanche talking about Ross at Peter's AA meeting:
"I've never heard so much self-indulgent whinging in all my life. Is there some correlation between how boring you are and how much you drink?"

Blanche talking to Dev after he tripped up making his way inside following his embarrassing naked portrait exposÃ©:
"Don't look at me. With my arthritis, I can barely peel a satsuma."

Kirk bumps into Blanche outside the Barlows' after she's been thrown out by Deirdre:
Kirk: "Alright? Off on your holidays?"
Blanche: "Yes, I'm going to hell in a handcart."


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...lanchisms.html

----------


## Perdita

The cast of Coronation Street have begun to pay tribute to Weatherfield legend Maggie Jones.

The 75-year-old actress, who played Blanche Hunt on the ITV soap, passed away in hospital earlier today after losing a long battle with illness.

Katherine Kelly, who portrays barmaid Becky McDonald, said: âOur Maggie is irreplaceable. No words can truly describe how fabulous she was. I feel blessed to have known her."

Sean Tully, actor Antony Cotton, commented: "I am absolutely devastated to hear the sad news about Maggie. I will remember her as a friend and a colleague - a brilliant woman - smart, honest and laugh-out-loud funny. But I will also remember her as the public will - as the unstoppable Blanche Hunt. Sharper than a Velociraptor with a flick knife, she always said just what you wanted to hear. "

He added: "In Coronation Street, with the bright lights of Weatherfield all competing to illuminate the Rovers Return, there was Maggie as Blanche - a laser beam. We'll miss you, kid."

Bill Roache, who plays Ken Barlow, said: "Maggie was a big part of the Barlow family and a brilliant actress. She was a tower of strength, physically frail but mentally strong as an ox and sharp as someone half her age. She had an amazing dry wit and was as funny if not funnier than Blanche. We were great crossword partners, we sat through Tracy's trial scenes doing the crossword together.

"I don't think Maggie ever realised how much she was loved not only by everyone on the show but by the millions of Blanche fans out there. She will be greatly missed."

Coronation Street executive producer Kieran Roberts stated: "Maggie was a much-loved colleague and a wonderful actress who turned Blanche into a true Coronation Street icon. She will be hugely missed by Coronation Street's many millions of viewers and by everyone who works on Coronation Street. Our thoughts and prayers go to Maggie's sister Joan at this very sad time."

Jones's agent Katie Threlfall said: "Maggie was a rare treasure; incredibly kind, honest and loved by so many.  It has been such a privilege to work with her, and we will miss her dearly."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...gie-jones.html

----------


## Perdita

Pictures of Blanche throughout her years on Corrie, what an attractive woman:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...ie-career.html

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2009)

----------


## Abigail

Terribly sad news. I always enjoyed Blanche's one liners when I watched corrie. Maggie will be missed by many.

----------


## Katy

really sad news, i thought she was on the mend, she will be missed.

----------


## Meh

RIP Maggie

----------


## pinkles14

R.I.P she will be missed......

----------


## Chloe O'brien

R.I.P  Maggie. Corrie has lost another legend.  She was an icon no one could match her wit. Soapland won't be the same without her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

So sad, best soap comedy character ever. She really will be sorely missed from the show. RIP Maggie  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Maggie Jones was a living legend.

She actually WAS an national treasure unlike the vacuous Babs Windsor who in my humble opinion couldnt act her way out of a wet paper bag but because she was on Deadenders every tweenie thought she was the dogs B******s when in fact truth be told she was CRAP with a capital C.

Babs Windsor isnt fit to tie the laces of Maggie Jones' shoes

----------


## thestud2k7

Such sad news

blanche will be missed 

R.I.P

----------


## parkerman

Nothing more to say to what's already been posted. Very sad news. She was one of the great soap actors of all time. She will be badly missed.

----------


## lizann

RIP - she will be missed greatly on the show

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street this morning confirmed that tonight's episode of the Weatherfield soap will be dedicated to Maggie Jones, who passed away yesterday at the age of 75. 

Digital Spy forum members were last night confused when a tribute to the actress - who played comedy legend Blanche Hunt - failed to appear, as is the usual protocol when a soap actor or actress dies. 

However, a spokesperson for the show told me: "We felt that for those people who had not heard the news, it would be a huge shock for them to hear it as they settled down to watch Corrie."

They added: "Tonight is a great Barlow episode and will be dedicated to Maggie with a tribute."

Maggie's final scenes with the soap, which were filmed before she was taken ill in October, aired during the 8.30pm episode on Friday, November 20 at 8.30pm.

However, I can confirm that due to the nature of episodes being filmed out of sync, she will appear in two more that will air on Monday and Friday of next week.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...gie-jones.html

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Perdita;695874Digital Spy forum members were last night confused [/QUOTE]

Nothing new there then :Lol:

----------


## alan45

BLANCHE HAS THE LAST LAUGH
Maggie had key Christmas plot lined up
Rachael Bletchly
Corrie star Maggie Jones was set to star in a hilarious Christmas storyline as bitchy Blanche Hunt.

The People has seen scripts that Maggie, who died on Wednesday aged 75, would have relished.

We can also reveal that the last word she says as battleaxe Blanche - to be screened in next Friday's episode - will be a fitting "Hallelujah!" In the planned Christmas scripts, frugal Blanche comes up with the idea of making her own cards.



But her "goodwill" message in the one for shopkeeper Norris Cole reads: "You are a charmless, pompous, petty-minded little man with all the allure of a tramp's handshake. Up yours, Blanche."


Her rhyme to Dev Alahan says: "Your loved ones have all legged it as you have lied and cheated and scammed. And I predict you will end your days a sad and lonely old man."


The much-loved star never got to film the hilarious scenes. But a Corrie insider said: "Maggie would have stolen the show over Christmas."


Maggie delivered some classic oneliners in her 35 years as Blanche, some of which we list, right.


In her swan song on Friday, sonin-law Ken squabbles over Christmas dinner arrangements. When they are settled, Blanche says: "Hallelujah!" [email protected] Some of her best lines Of brassy Rovers landlady Liz she said: "Skirt no bigger than a belt, too much eyeliner, and roots as dark as her soul."


Blanche to Deirdre whilst considering Ken's marriage proposal: "Well if you leave it much longer, he won't be able to get up again!" Blanche to Tracy: "You look remarkably chipper.


Trod on a snail?" On Hayley and Roy Cropper: "Well they cant have children can they? Cause he's a looney and she's a man" Blanche talking about Ross at Peter's AA meeting: "I've never heard so much self-indulgent whinging in all my life. Is there some correlation between how boring you are and how much you drink" To Norris Cole, who has just denounced speed bumps as "ugly and unattractive": "So are you, but at least they have some use."

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2009)

----------


## freckleface

i loved blanche, she was just an amazing character!!

one episode that still makes me laugh is when Blanche, emily, rita, roy and norris all got high of those cakes with coke in! :L
brilliant, especially about cats with souls :P

she will be missed she was a legend and i hope she R.I.P.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Her christmas card idea is marvelous. I can just imagine Norris and Dev's faces when they read them.  It's sad Maggie gone. Blanche would have stolen the show over Christmas without a doubt.

----------


## Dazzle

> They added: "Tonight is a great Barlow episode and will be dedicated to Maggie with a tribute."


Have I missed the dedication and tribute?

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember it  :Searchme:

----------


## Trinity

What a shame, at 75 she should have had a good few years left.

----------


## Abbie

I think I missed it as well

----------


## Dazzle

Has anyone seen a dedication and/or tribute to Maggie Jones by ITV?  I think it was supposed to be before an episode of Corrie.

----------


## Abbie

No I didnt catch it, shame, I wanted to see it

----------


## Perdita

I have not and I watch Corrie regularly and on time.

----------


## Dazzle

It's disgusting if they haven't done a tribute for Maggie.  Maybe they're planning a whole programme about her, but they still should have done something at the time she died.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah maybe they are planning something truely more fitting though

Didnt they do that when the actor who played Frank on EE died?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Has anyone seen a dedication and/or tribute to Maggie Jones by ITV?  I think it was supposed to be before an episode of Corrie.


Yes, it was on last Thursday, after the episode.  Just a brief announcement and the years of her birth and death onscreen.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2009), Perdita (08-12-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I hope they will show us a programme where she delivers her best one-liners out of various Corrie episodesas a tribute as well though, like they did for Mike Reid and Wendy Richard.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, it was on last Thursday, after the episode.  Just a brief announcement and the years of her birth and death onscreen.


I'm glad they did something.  Thanks for letting us know  :Smile:  .

Yes, it would be nice if they did a whole tribute programme for her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

one of my favourite Blanche quotes "you were conceived on a sunday, The Seven Year Itch was on at the cinema and we'd already seen it twice..."

----------


## Perdita

A "beautiful and dignified" funeral service has been held for Coronation Street actress Maggie Jones, who died earlier this month.

The star, who played much-loved battle-axe Blanche Hunt, died on 2 December aged 75 following major surgery.

The private service, which took place in Clerkenwell, London, was attended by family, close friends and members of the cast.

A minute's silence was observed on the Coronation Street set in Manchester.

It enabled those who were unable to make the journey to London to pay their respects.

A spokeswoman for the ITV soap said: "It was a beautiful and dignified service."

She added that the actress's life will be celebrated with a memorial service in Manchester, planned to take place in February next year.

Jones was forced to pull out of filming in October due to her illness.

In an episode of the drama shown earlier this week, her screen daughter Deirdre said that Blanche had gone on holiday, explaining her absence from Weatherfield. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8414977.stm

RIP Maggie

----------


## lizann

When will Blanche die on screen?

----------


## Perdita

I hope they leave it until after Christmas, to make it less depressing. Clive Hornby in Emmerdale had passed away for quite a while before they buried him in the storyline. Still can't believe she won't be back.  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

It was really sad seeing her on screen the other night  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

Just heard on Magic radio news that Blanche will have an on-screen funeral later this year. No date was given or the reason for her death.

----------


## Perdita

There is a thread on this Abigail

----------


## alan45

Actors and fans of Coronation Street star Maggie Jones have celebrated her life and work at a memorial service held in Salford Cathedral.

Filming on the soap was suspended to allow cast members including Anne Kirkbride (Deirdre Barlow) to attend the public remembrance. 

It featured a personal address from actor William Roache, screen son-in-law to her feisty character Blanche Hunt. 

Jones, who died in December aged 75, appeared in 830 episodes of the soap. 

On-screen funeral

Kirkbride, who plays Blanche's daughter in the show, gave a Bible reading at the service. 

Sue Nicholls, who plays Audrey Roberts, and Anthony Cotton (Sean Tully) read poems at the event. 

Teenage actress Brooke Vincent - Sophie Webster in the series - delivered a poem she wrote herself.


Coronation Street producer Kim Crowther said: "Still missed greatly by cast and crew, we always planned to give everybody the chance to celebrate Maggie's life, both on and off the street. 

"Thursday is not just for the people that worked with her and knew her well, but also for the public who adored her - never less than when she was 'charming' the nation with her sharpest put-down," she added. 

The actress was last seen on screen shortly before Christmas, and Blanche's absence has since been explained by an extended stay in Portugal. 

Viewers will learn of the character's death in May and an on-screen funeral will be held. 

It will herald the return of Blanche's granddaughter Tracy Barlow, who is serving a prison sentence for murder.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2010), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sounds like a very nice service.  And how lovely of Brooke Vincent to write her own poem.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street legend Maggie Jones left almost Â£1.2m in her will, a report has revealed.

According to The Sun, probate records show that the actress left behind Â£1,188,193, which has been reduced to Â£1,165,415 after liabilities.

It is thought that Â£8,000 of the star's fortune will go to friends and relatives, while the rest will be inherited by her sister Joan.

Jones, who played acid-tongued Weatherfield favourite Blanche Hunt, passed away last December following a period of ill health. She was 75.

The actress's husband John Stansfield died in 1999 at the age of 72. The couple were married for 28 years but had no children.

Earlier this year, Coronation Street fans saw the character of Blanche laid to rest after she passed away while on holiday in Portugal.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Whew...I wonder where she got all that money?

----------

